# Scary Monsters



## Morrus (May 20, 2011)

Yes, it's the title of a Bowie album.  But scary monsters are also a feature of D&D and, of course, ZEITGEIST!

So here's a scary monster for your delight and amusement!


----------



## Eccles (May 20, 2011)

That's a big snake.

What makes this even more ironic is that last night your scary monster was a stack of small plastic take-away containers...


----------



## Morrus (May 20, 2011)

Eccles said:


> That's a big snake.
> 
> What makes this even more ironic is that last night your scary monster was a stack of small plastic take-away containers...




I meant to take a photo.  Darnit!


----------

